# 2011 Seyval Wine



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 15, 2011)

Last year I made some Seyval - was very pleased with it. But I decided to some things differently this year, cool ferment and add some oak during fermentation.

It took 2 1/2 weeks to ferment at 52*. Fermentation is complete in the secondary - just racked into a clean carboy and had about a glass left over. 

Smell it - vanilla, orange/pineapple - very citrusy smelling - even a little oak/smokeyness to it.

So..... I decided to taste it out.

Tasted citrusy orange/pineapple, maybe a hint of green apples.

But this seems to be very promising this year. I can already tell a difference the cool fermenting does.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 15, 2011)

My neighbors brother uses this for his champagne.


----------



## FreshWineMaker (Sep 22, 2011)

*Seyval, and Fresh too!*

There is a great place called Fulkerson Winery in Dundee, NY that sells fresh and WHOLE Seyval Blanc juice. I only buy from them. They have the best staff. They will also help with any questions and their wine making shop is to die for! You shold really check them out if your looking for good Seyval Blanc. I think they brought it in at 17.2 Brix this year! It's gonna make an amazing wine. 

P.S. Seyval Blanc was my first home made wine and I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 17, 2012)

So I have sweetened my Seyval Blanc just a bit - SG 1.008 - makes it a nice off dry white.

It has been 9 months now - plan on bottling in 3 months - and serving around 15 - 18 months.

I have not done an MLF - nor do i plan on doing it with this wine. It has a very citrusy taste, and has a minerality aroma to it.

The green taste has almost completely dissipated - this should be ready to serve in about 6 months or so..

Very excited!!


----------



## soccer0ww (May 17, 2012)

That sounds darn tasty!! Look forward to the next report in 6 months!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 17, 2012)

soccer0ww said:


> That sounds darn tasty!! Look forward to the next report in 6 months!




Don't worry I will keep it updated - so far this surpasses last years vintage.

Cold fermentation does wonders for a white wine..


----------



## mgmarty (May 7, 2013)

*update please*

I just put 36 Seyval vines in my back yard. Would love to hear an up date. Yes, i do plan a cold ferment with mine. Did you cold soak at all?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 8, 2013)

Yes I cold soak them as well - the Seyval is really coming into its own now - a lot of citrus aromas and flavors, it also has some minerality to it..

It is a tad sweeter than I wanted - but still in the semi-dry category.

My next vintage I am going to make it drier.

I would have won a bronze with it this year - but judges thought it was too sweet for the semi-dry - so i lost points there


----------



## mgmarty (Sep 4, 2013)

Are you making a Seyval this year?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 4, 2013)

Yup.

I got 20 gallons fermenting right now at 52*.

Used QA23 yeast this year on it.


----------

